# breeding corns, male not very randy



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

hi everybody ,
this is my first year breeding corns , i have cooled them down over winter , heat is now back on , ive fed them 3 times and they have shed , but the males still dont want to get on with it , why could this be ? i have got 2 females and a male in one viv and 1 female and one male in the other 


any help is much apreciated , thanks alot tim


----------



## zachh09 (Dec 26, 2010)

Maybe try separating all the snakes as they may be stressed. Give it a week or two and introduce the males into the females vivs for a day at a time for a few weeks and see if you get any copulation.


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I am having the same problem with one of my males. He showed interest in the female when I first bought her and introduced them but now they sleep in seperate areas of each other and don't pay any attention to each other when active.

I only cooled him for a little while with it coming close to March and just introduced the female at the weekend but she just slithered straight over him and into her hide


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

when do they stop breeding ? mine are doing exacyley the same , its realy hot in my house so it was mostlikley to warm for them when i coold them down , ive just brought a proven female and male who have been coold prroperly but they are doing just the same , but she shedlastnite so they might start now , thanks tim


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

timc20xe said:


> hi everybody ,
> this is my first year breeding corns , i have cooled them down over winter , heat is now back on , ive fed them 3 times and they have shed , but the males still dont want to get on with it , why could this be ? i have got 2 females and a male in one viv and 1 female and one male in the other
> 
> 
> any help is much apreciated , thanks alot tim


Most females wait for their second shed before they are ready to breed.....


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I am lucky in one aspect as I introduced another male to one of my other females last night and my god, it is like listening to world war 3 in their enclosure!
He has been chasing her all over the place and rubbing his snout all over her back but she just rattles her tail at him so I am hoping that through the night he managed to seduce her.

The other couple though...still nothing and both have just recently shed so I was thinking they would be more active.

Maybe you should try taking the males out for a couple of days and give the girls time to leave their attractive scent around the tank for when the boys are put back in. I am going to try this method myself in the next day or so and see how that works. 

I am no expert and this is my first time trying to breed, but I am just going by advice that has been given to me by friends who are more experienced with breeding corns.

I hope they get jiggy for you soon though, I know the feeling right now and I am eager to get started ha! 

Nicki


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my boys up for it, but my girl dosnt wanna play :hmm:


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

pigglywiggly said:


> my boys up for it, but my girl dosnt wanna play :hmm:


 
half a box of stella normaly sorts that one out lol

when do corn snakes stop breeding ? 

thanks tim


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

timc20xe said:


> half a box of stella normaly sorts that one out lol
> 
> when do corn snakes stop breeding ?
> 
> thanks tim


Hi tim most corns will start to breed from now upto around May...so you have plenty of time yet.....


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

kevchandler said:


> Hi tim most corns will start to breed from now upto around May...so you have plenty of time yet.....


 
thanks for that , i have got plenty of time then 

thanks tim


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

It's actually still really early in the season! Give the poor boys a chance. Our first mating last year was in March.

We don't keep our boys in with girls - they are introduced for an hour or so at a time, usually in a neutral enclosure. If they are going to do it in that time, they will. If they aren't going to do it, they won't, and probably won't for a while. We try it every 3-7 days ish. No stress from cohabiting, plus you know EXACTLY when they mated to calculate lay dates etc.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats what i`ve been doing, she was having none of it and at one point looked a bit upset so i split them up.
guess i`m just being a bit enthusiastic as its my first attempt at worms
:blush:


----------



## banditz45 (Jan 10, 2011)

my male and female live in the same tank now until my new vivs are ready 

i no what u mean about ww3 i have had waterbows up turned hieds moved from 1 end to the other end of the tank but in the last 2 weeks i have noticed that the female has began to get alot bigger round the middle (and it is not food so)

fingers crossed it will be good news around in the next month


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

still no action here


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Tim none of my corns have not mated yet, however like i pointed out in my previous message mine tend to mate when the females have had their second shed after burmation.....


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

timc20xe said:


> still no action here


Haha, same here! It is like waiting for Christmas! 

My couples have been together for a while now and I seperated them for a couple of days before introducing them to each other again and still nothing. 

I understand that it is still early but in previous years, my two males who used to be kept together started fighting around this time of the month and literally tried to bum each other so I don't know why they aren't trying it on with the girls. Maybe they are gay!


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

one of my females has had her 2nd shed now but still nothing lol im constantley geting up in the middle of the night and turning the light on to try catch them at it lol 

atb tim


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

timc20xe said:


> one of my females has had her 2nd shed now but still nothing lol im constantley geting up in the middle of the night and turning the light on to try catch them at it lol
> 
> atb tim


Hahaha!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I often chuck in the shed of another male snake.. this does often make the males think there is a competitor.. and drives him on.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

cornmorphs said:


> I often chuck in the shed of another male snake.. this does often make the males think there is a competitor.. and drives him on.


 
very good idear , i will do that now , thanks tim


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

one of my pairs of corns had there first lock today :2thumb:


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Not noticed this anywhere but do the males leave the females alone once theyre "pregnant"?


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm hoping my females are pregnant now and my male has seemed more settled in the last few days. He even ate for the first time in about 6 weeks today.


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, I would like to make an update about my corns considering I have had no action from them yet but last week, I had most of them refuse their food on me and the same happened this weekend gone?! 
Only one of the females ate and the little one did of course, but even my two male corns that I have had for over 15 years refused as well which they have NEVER done before?
Can anybody help me here and tell me if this has anything to do with mating season? I have never chucked 6 mice out before and I can't afford to keep doing this so any advice please?


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

We've had a lot of refusals - wonder if the mice have changed or just breeding time


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

My male stopped eating as soon as he went in with the girls. He eat for the first time in 6 weeks yesterday (he usually eats every week). My females only stop eating when they are ready to lay.
I only defrost a couple of mice at a time and keep a snake I think will definitely eat until last so I don't waist many.
Hope that helps.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

one of my other pairs are lockd right now


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

timc20xe said:


> one of my other pairs are lockd right now


You lucky so and so! 

I was also thinking that the mice could have changed as well? 
Then again, I reckon there is only one thing on their mind as soon as there is a female leaving a scent around. I suppose it is just like when a bitch goes into heat and dogs go mental!


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Thing is some of the females have refused too and by my reckoning its too early and cant feel eggs - unless theyre creeping out of their rubs and partying without our knowing before we actually put them together lol


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

just keepputing the male back in with the female every few days , ive just got one pair left to lock :2thumb:

tim


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Share the luck please Tim?! I have just set an incubator away for my geckos but wouldn't mind knowing when I am going to need one for the corn snakes?! They are boring at the minute and doing sweet FA!


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

thats exactley how mine were , then i put one of the males back in with one of the females and they was onit within a couple of mins , same with my other pair put the male back in and within a few mis they was going like rabbits , they havent mated again yet so i have took the males back out and will give them a few days and will put them back in , 

thanks tim


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

another lock :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

timc20xe said:


> another lock :2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 
Grrrr! :devil: LMAO! 

What corns are they?


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

pewter - caramel , sunglow - annery , ive just brought a female pewter today so will be putting putting both my pewters together in a week :2thumb:

thanks tim


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

had my first clutch today :2thumb:

also my pewters had there first lock today , 

and my annery has been lockd with my snow today :2thumb:


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Ahh, congrats!! 

Still nothing off mine...I noticed a few attempts but that is all!
I have had a few gecko eggs though since yay!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

michellew said:


> Not noticed this anywhere but do the males leave the females alone once theyre "pregnant"?


generally, no the males will carry on.


timc20xe said:


> just keepputing the male back in with the female every few days , ive just got one pair left to lock :2thumb:
> 
> tim


I have had several of mine lock shed loads of times, but some of those simply arent gravid.
weird how it goes, others have mated once and I have eggs..


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm, I can't believe this?! My female corn laid eggs on Saturday and Sunday!!! 
Here was me thinking they were doing nothing?! 
I didn't know she was pregnant!!! 

She always has been a big girl for a corn so her size was nothing unusual but her sudden weight gain of 160g in one month had me thinking she just had a good appetite as she used to be a fussy one?! Turns out they were eggs lol.

She laid 21 in total, 2 were brown lol. I put them in an incubator as she was laying but they stink? Could this be the vermiculite or is it normal for them to have a stench to them? Could it be off her gooyness that was still on the eggs or something?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

depends how long you had left them. They shouldnt smell too much, the bad ones will do of course if left for a few days.
i dont like vermiculite at all, but I know a lot of people that do like it.
Maybe they are too wet?, they will son go off if they are.


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

Bit of luck today my havent seen much action with my corns no locks at all just one male showing a bit of interest but my hypo corn is laying now so i know one of my males is doing his job. Just need to see if any of my other females go now hes been with.


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

cornmorphs said:


> depends how long you had left them. They shouldnt smell too much, the bad ones will do of course if left for a few days.
> i dont like vermiculite at all, but I know a lot of people that do like it.
> Maybe they are too wet?, they will son go off if they are.


Hmm, not sure what it could be?

I was litterally putting them in the incubator as she was laying them. I just waited until she was popping another egg out to remove the previously laid.

I will have to make sure it isn't the vermiculite being too wet!


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

Any chance they could be retained eggs from last year. I have heard of that before but thought they would be little hard things. But you never know!!!


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

las said:


> Any chance they could be retained eggs from last year. I have heard of that before but thought they would be little hard things. But you never know!!!


Eee, never thought of that? They were pretty HUGE what she laid like.
I got her from a local pet shop and she was housed alone but not sure if the previous owner had her with a male?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

If you took them right away and they stank right away, then its possible she may have been eggbound. They start to go off in the belly, they often stink beyond belief.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

my big caramel is laying right now , not looking great though , only 3 eggs so far , and them 3 are very fat and have got bit of a lumpy texture ?

tim


----------



## Nicki_ (Jan 11, 2011)

I have just watched my amel and snow making sweet love haha, get in lad!


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

i had another look in her tub when i got in and there was another 11 eggs waiting for me :2thumb:


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

first clutch is hatching now :2thumb:

tim


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so after all that worry, how many clutches have you now had?


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

cornmorphs said:


> so after all that worry, how many clutches have you now had?


 
3 out of 4 :lol2::no1: , first one is double clutching right now :no1:
atb tim


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so not a bad result in the end.
I ended up with far more than I could have wished for, although not all the ones I wanted to lay did so, but you dont really get much of a choice lol..
quite happy with what I have really.
now on with the hatching lol


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

cornmorphs said:


> so not a bad result in the end.
> I ended up with far more than I could have wished for, although not all the ones I wanted to lay did so, but you dont really get much of a choice lol..
> quite happy with what I have really.
> now on with the hatching lol


 
how many eggs have you had already ? 

the ones i have hatchd now was ment to be all normals but some are orange , bred from a sunglow to a annery , so the annery must of had some hets ? i will post a pic up after they have shed and you can tell me what they are then lol

tim


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

god, I stopped counting. I guess somewhere around 350 good eggs, and 510-520 in total.


Your anery will have been het amel then.. if you amel (sunglow) turns out to be het anery, you might get a snow


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

cornmorphs said:


> god, I stopped counting. I guess somewhere around 350 good eggs, and 510-520 in total.
> 
> 
> Your anery will have been het amel then.. if you amel (sunglow) turns out to be het anery, you might get a snow


 
bloody hell thats a full time job you have got yourself there looking after all that :lol2: 
i also have got the strangest looking normal , i will put a pic up when they shed , 

atb tim


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice one mate..
I have hopefully a good outlet for around 100 normals, so that should pay for the last food bill that I did anyway...
just gotta get them all feeding, well wait for the other 90 to hatch yet lol.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

cornmorphs said:


> Nice one mate..
> I have hopefully a good outlet for around 100 normals, so that should pay for the last food bill that I did anyway...
> just gotta get them all feeding, well wait for the other 90 to hatch yet lol.[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I used to, just got too much time wise to carry on doing it.


----------

